# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My new camera



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I ordered the following camera:

http://www.buydig.com/shop.php?prod_id=NKCOOLPIX4500

I followed my brothers advice and got this model. He says it has the best lens of any camera in its class.

Now I am going to need your guys help in figuring out how to use all those fancy features! What do you think?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I ordered the following camera:

http://www.buydig.com/shop.php?prod_id=NKCOOLPIX4500

I followed my brothers advice and got this model. He says it has the best lens of any camera in its class.

Now I am going to need your guys help in figuring out how to use all those fancy features! What do you think?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

Robert,

Excellent buy.

With this camera you can take some amazing looking pictures. It has all you need from 2272x1704 pixels resolution, Macro focus with AF down to 3/4 of an inch, Shutter speeds from 1/2300 sec. to 8 secs to Aperture settings from *F2.6 to F10.3* and a lot more.

4500 continues the same amazing macro closeup capabilities as its predecessors and has no trouble focusing down to about 3/4 of an inch! And unlike most digicams, the 4500 can focus from macro to infinity without leaving the macro focus mode and I find this option very interesting.

Check this site and site Randy's tips how to take pictures. He also used Nikon, an older model of your camera.

Randy's photography

For some additional information, visit Steves website.

Nikon 4500 review

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Jay. I can hardly wait to get it! Its going to be so much fun! Now I can take pictures of myt tiny Kribensis fry!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Robert, I´m glad you purchased that camera. Can´t wait to see pics. 
You won´t actually use all those features. Just the white balance, the exposure compensation, the macro modes and the aperture priority. Those are the things you need to get familiar with.

Just post your pics and you will get some aid.

God, am I curious.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------

